# largest submarine in the world



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got this in a email …
...

The Typhoon class submarine is a type of nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine deployed by the Soviet Navyin the 1980s. With a maximum displacement of 26,000 tonnes (26,000 long tons), Typhoons are the largest class of submarine ever built.
It could have 160 person crew and carry 20 ballistic nuclear missiles. Only six of the Typhoon class submarines were built.
In its day it was one of the most feared weapons of mass destruction ever made.
The cost of operations for the Typhoon submarines was so high that the Russian Navy retired all but one of them in favor of older Delta class SSBNs after the collapse of the Soviet Union.






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

ah, the object of affectionate attraction for our Navy P3's. Kept a lot of guys and sonobouys busy back in the day.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Was this the one that they kept running.

I see that they had a metal lathe on the ship, I wonder if they had a wood shop?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sure doesn't look like "Red October" in the movies.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I see you got to have a ride Dan


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Incredible! The energy that went into that. Wish they had the energy to getting along with one another. Say, get excited about creating something constructive.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I think you should need a tetanus shot after touring that boat.

It is obvious by it's disrepair how much Russia took from it's defense budget.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Incredible technology in those days. Thank God they never used it against us. Don't think a fat boy like me could get around in that sub too well. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Really cool pics, thanks


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Grumpy … I really miss that hairdo ! I'll have visit that beauty salon again soon. >grin<


----------

